# We have a furever home to share!



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

A bit more about us:

We are both in our 40’s and active, Jeff hikes daily. Our home is fenced and golden-ready, with a LOT of space for a growing dog to run and play.

An entire section of our living room is dedicated to dog toys, bones and fun things for adventurous pups to explore. We believe in tv cuddles, afternoon naps and delicious healthy treats.

We live off the main road, so the risk of injury or accident is very minimal. We have a river to one side of us and a small brook behind us, so a million opportunities for muddy paws and happy faces.

We work off schedules so there’s always someone home with our babies.

Again, thanks for reading!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

Are you looking to adopt a Golden through a Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Are you looking to adopt a Golden through a Golden Retriever Rescue?


Hi there! We are willing to pursue any avenue that may lead to our welcoming a new family member.

Years ago we attempted to register with Yankee Goldens, however they advised us that we didn’t meet their criteria, as the fence we erected was wire not wood.

I understand rescues doing everything they can to ensure a permanent placement, but that experience turned us off the shelter system, as the fence has served perfectly for many years! With that said, if you can recommend a shelter who are willing to work with a household, we would be entirely open to doing our part to support the shelters


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have adopted Goldens through 2 Rescue Groups, one a GR Rescue, one from my County Shelter, and my most recent girl I adopted through an All Breed Rescue Group. I know a girl that is a dog trainer, she knew the lady who was fostering this young girl and put me in touch with the Rescue Group. I applied, and yes, a fenced in yard was one of the requirements along with my Vet was checked regarding Vet care of my 3 previous Goldens and 2 personal references.

Networking can be very productive, checking Petfinder.com, adoptapet.com, as well as checking FB Groups that list rehomings of Goldens.

I live in NC and belong to a FB Group for Carolina Goldens, occasionally someone needs to rehome a Golden.

You can also contact the GR Club in your area, they have a Breeder Referral program. The contact person may know of someone (Breeder) looking to place an Adult Golden.

Here's the link for the GR Clubs by State-

Local Golden Retriever Clubs - Golden Retriever Club of America (grca.org)


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

Petfinder and adoptapet are OK to use? There’s SO MANY scam sites out there that I was saying away from the internet!

I had also been avoiding websites which hadn’t been updated in 6+months, but I can include that back into my search, as it eliminates most of the rescue group websites.

We have been exploring the possibility of a puppy, however with the COVID price spike, coupled with having only just paid off Muskets final vet bills, they are a bit out of our price range right now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TeddyGrader said:


> Petfinder and adoptapet are OK to use? There’s SO MANY scam sites out there that I was saying away from the internet!
> 
> I had also been avoiding websites which hadn’t been updated in 6+months, but I can include that back into my search, as it eliminates most of the rescue group websites.
> 
> We have been exploring the possibility of a puppy, however with the COVID price spike, coupled with having only just paid off Muskets final vet bills, they are a bit out of our price range right now.


Both sites list Goldens available in Shelters and with Rescue Groups. 
Adoptapet also lists adoptions through Private parties, you would contact the individual directly. 

Some of the GR Rescues do Courtesy listings of private adoptions, anyone interested in adopting a dog listed as a Referral or Courtesy listing contacts the owner directly and the dog and adoption are not part of the GR Rescue's adoption program.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm going to send you some information via a Private Message, check your messages.


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

UPDATE!

I just got off the phone with a very tired mom from the Bronx who has a 4 month old boy she needs to rehome.

Looks like lightning struck a third time


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, I hope it works out for you and the pup!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Good luck, hope you keep us posted we love pictures


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

Meet Digby!!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

He's adorable, congratulations!


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

rosegold said:


> He's adorable, congratulations!


100% pure breed land shark!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Digby's an adorable little guy!

Have fun!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I can't believe how fast that happened. He's very cute. It reinforces my belief that the dog you are meant to have will come to you through any variety of circumstances. I am sure Digby will have a great life with you and your husband.


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

we are in love already! He’s such a perfect little man, a little crazy but so are we


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

24 hours at home and we have already had 2 naps together, he has immediately bonded to us. He’s so super sweet, and he’s adapting to country life like a champ  He knows this is his furever home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear how well he's doing.


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

What a cutie!! Enjoy!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats on Digby! It's great that you guys found each other. Sounds like he fits right in...he is a cute little fella.


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

He’s settled in so perfectly. Tonight we played a little bit of “it’s your choice” and he was sitting five inches back and waiting like a champion in just minutes! We even stepped the game up with the treats lowered, and within three tries he was like a rock, waiting for the okay  he’s like a sponge, soaking up good behavior!


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

I say that and 20 minutes later he sinks a fang into hubby’s arm. Perfection takes time


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations! I love hearing about your new beginning with Digby.


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

Whew, that was work. Tonight we met “Demon Digby” as another tooth worked loose. I knew he was in there, but the sofa had no warning! I’m still in process of “un-funning” the living room, as Demon Digby is still moments away while that tooth works loose.

teething is a joy and a wonder


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

By un-funning I mean packing away anything which isn’t a suitable teething toy so he has no choice but to work that molar loose


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It's funny how perfect they are the first couple of days and then when they get comfortable, look out!


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

cwag said:


> It's funny how perfect they are the first couple of days and then when they get comfortable, look out!


I saw it coming a mile away, I smelled the copper on his breath around 6pm, by 9 he was in full Demon Digby mode. It was an unfortunate combo of loose tooth right at bedtime. I ended up calming him down with a teething toy. The molar did come out 

He got up at 3 for a potty break (he’s able to sleep 7 hrs but can’t hold it once the crate is open) and he was back to Angel Digby by then.

I’m no stranger to teething pups, I’m honestly glad that he is - restraint and impulse control training is so much more rewarding if he can do it despite all the distractions that teething brings.

Demon Digby is just part of who he is - it changes nothing  Though I’ve realized that it’s my husband who will be attending puppy class, he has less control over Digby than I do, so they will be doing the class work


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

Vacuum cleaner: 1.
Digby: 0


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

Alright, I have a new situation I need some help with!

I’ve never had to remove a tick from a 4 month old puppy... it’s on the back of his neck and I can’t get him to stay still long enough to grab it. Any ideas?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TeddyGrader said:


> Alright, I have a new situation I need some help with!
> 
> I’ve never had to remove a tick from a 4 month old puppy... it’s on the back of his neck and I can’t get him to stay still long enough to grab it. Any ideas?


Anyone home to help you distract him?

If you do, put a leash on him, have the other person hold the leash real short, distract him with a treat-kibble, carrots, etc. while you pull the tick off with tweezers. I'd put some alcohol on the spot once you've removed the tick, then antibacterial
ointment.

I burn ticks once I've removed them.

If you don't have anyone who can help, put the leash on him and attach it to a doorknob or a kitchen drawer pull, distract him with one hand with a treat, remove the tick with the other.


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

TeddyGrader said:


> Alright, I have a new situation I need some help with!
> 
> I’ve never had to remove a tick from a 4 month old puppy... it’s on the back of his neck and I can’t get him to stay still long enough to grab it. Any ideas?


Whew. Got it, but wow what a job. Had to use every trick in the book to get him to stay still long enough. A dropped bone off the sofa was the solution, he was staring down at it and craning his neck so I could reach the tick in time.

Darned ticks.


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Anyone home to help you distract him?
> 
> If you do, put a leash on him, have the other person hold the leash real short, distract him with a treat-kibble, carrots, etc. while you pull the tick off with tweezers. I'd put some alcohol on the spot once you've removed the tick, then antibacterial
> ointment.
> ...


Hubby is at work. Which is always the case when important things need doing, right? Haha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TeddyGrader said:


> Hubby is at work. Which is always the case when important things need doing, right? Haha


Of course, I live by myself, I've had to become resourceful at times....

Do you have a lick mat? They come in handy, I've used them several times for various things.


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

I’ve never heard of a lick mat, in about to furiously google it!

total side note, but Digby just achieved a milestone! Bitestorm was interrupted with actively responding to his training and turned into a lick fest (which hubby and I are perfectly ok with)!

This little guy is astonishing, any smarter and he’d be giving me sass in English


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have this one. It works great. https://www.amazon.com/Aquapaw-Dispensing-Suctions-Grooming-Training/dp/B07DKNN87F

I also bought the big one for large dogs. Its huge but I can cut nails and dremel on all 4 feet in one quick session.


----------



## TeddyGrader (Sep 26, 2021)

That lick mat is genius!

Only issue is that we have no idea how much “human” food Digby’s previous owners exposed him to, so we have had to hit reset on his diet and be careful what he eats. So no peanut butter for a few months!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TeddyGrader said:


> That lick mat is genius!
> 
> Only issue is that we have no idea how much “human” food Digby’s previous owners exposed him to, so we have had to hit reset on his diet and be careful what he eats. So no peanut butter for a few months!



I bought this from Amazon, other retailers sell it also.

Amazon.com : buddy butter for dogs 

It comes in a variety of flavors, I ordered the peanut butter/banana flavor. 

You can use all natural peanut butter, look at how much sugar and salt they contain, both can be harmful to dogs. 
You can also make your own, buy bulk unsalted peanuts, put them in a blender to make it smooth. 
There are recipes online too if you do an Internet search.


----------

